# Glock 29 10mm



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I will start of be repeating the very first words that escaped my lips after firing the first round...*"Whoa momma!"*

Those two words pretty much sum up my first impressions with this firearm, but I will still bore you with the details.

*FORM:* What can I say, it is a Glock and it looks like a Glock. It is not as ugly as it could be since I do find the sub-compact guns to be attractive in a minimalist kind of way. They are almost elegant in their simplicity and that does appeal to a certain part of me. Not in the same way a stainless 1911 would appeal to me but it is appealing all the same.

*FEATURES:* Once again, it is a Glock. They are not know for additional do-dads or bells and whistles. It is listed as a sub-compact but it is in actuality a bit larger than the standard subs so it does have the addition of a rail...which is nice for a light or laster (which is something I may actually put on this gun since it is not a carry gun).

I did add a pearce extension the the grip for added pinky room.

*FIT:* As with looks, this is a category in which I feel the sub-compacts surpass the full sized pistols. The tolerances just seem tighter and the fit seems better. All-in-all it is a pretty well put together gun but Glock will never win a "tightest gun" award.

*FUNCTION:* In this category, saying "it is a Glock" is a very good thing. It certainly lived up to the Glock reputation of reliability and toughness.

I was shooting steel targets with it at 25-30 yards and the gun did very well. Shooting off hand I was hitting about 70% of the time on the 8" steel pivots. Which shows the gun is capable of doing it as long as I do my part. At closer range (10 yards) on stationary targets I could get small (abut 3-4") groups easily.

Double taps and quick follow ups were no problem. The gun pointed very well in my hand and seemed to naturally find it's way back on center.

One thing I will have to point out about this gun is the POWER. You really felt like you were shooting something that could do some damage. It would really swing the steel pivots around (they barely move with 9mm). The recoil was not bad either. It definitely felt more powerful than a .40S&W but felt more manageable too. The recoil was more like shooting a revolver round. It had a booming push instead of a cracking snap (if that makes any sense). Yet even with all that power the thick grip made the gun stable and easy to control. It was even comfortable one handed...although I would not want to shoot it that way all day.

*FLAWS:* I hate to cop out here, but I really cannot find any flaws. The gun is a point and shoot marvel. The platform and caliber mesh perfectly. It is not the perfect gun, but it is perfectly designed to be what it is and do what it does.

*FINAL IMPRESSION:* Buy this gun! I do not care if you like Glocks or not. If you like a powerful, affordable, and easy to use gun that is a blast to shoot, then buy this gun. It is worth every penny and you will not be sorry. Even the range officers that do not like Glocks loved shooting this gun today. They were amazed by it and it's performance and feel.

It was nice to be so happy with a new gun after my disappointment with my Redhawk last weekend. I wish I had been as happy with all the guns I shot today. :smt023


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

As much as I despise glocks I must say the 30 and 29 are in use by 2 or 3 UC types I know and they love them, the one whom carries the 29 told me the only thing that stops it are refrigerators


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> the one whom carries the 29 told me the only thing that stops it are refrigerators


Well, it sure sucks to hear that little bit of info. Now what am I supposed to do if I am ever attacked by a bear who just happens to be carrying a refrigerator??? :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Run, I know you're not supposed to but I don't think a bear carrying a refrigerator is going to catch you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Run, I know you're not supposed to but I don't think a bear carrying a refrigerator is going to catch you.


You have obviously never seen me run. 

This guy would probably still catch me.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

So thaaat's what a bear looks like carrying a refrigerator. :anim_lol:


----------

